# [Solved] Installare python

## Luc484

Salve a tutti! Sono uno scemo!  :Very Happy:  Come un tonto ho fatto l'unmerge di python per sbaglio, sovrapensiero ho scritto --unmerge invece di -a, che sciocco. Ora ovviamente emerge non funziona e non posso reinstallarlo... qualcuno mi saprebbe dire come fare? Cercando nelle guide ho pensato forse usando il live cd, da lì posso riemergere python? Esiste mica qualche sistema più semplice?

Grazie mille e scusate la domanda stupida.

EDIT: Posso fare una cosa sporca del tipo scaricare python, decomprimerlo e metterlo nel giusto posto e poi emergerlo tramite emerge che adesso trova python? Oppure faccio più casino di quanto non ne abbia già fatto?Last edited by Luc484 on Sun Apr 06, 2008 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Posso fare una cosa sporca 

 

certo che sì.

che altro?

la cosa migliore, se lo hai conservato, sarebbe decomprimere con tar il binario della tua stessa installazione, così sei certo di evitare ogni rischio residuo di librerie incompatibili.

ma come è possibile confondere -a con --unmerge ???

----------

## lavish

Non hai fatto proprio una cosa carina...

Consiglio di usare il livecd... una soluzione per mantenere il sistema pulito potrebbe essere quella di avviare da live, montare la tua / ed emergere python in questo modo:

```
ROOT="/path/to/root/" emerge python
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ROOT="/path/to/root/"

   :Shocked:  dove è documentata questa?

----------

## lavish

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   ROOT="/path/to/root/"   dove è documentata questa?

 

In un improbabile man emerge  :Razz: 

```
ENVIRONMENT OPTIONS

       ROOT = [path]

              Use ROOT to specify the target root filesystem to  be  used  for

              merging  packages  or  ebuilds.   This  variable  can  be set in

              make.conf(5) when PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT has a value other than /.

              Defaults to /.

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

 :Laughing:  l'improbabile è favoloso.   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In un improbabile man emerge 
> 
> 

 

grazie, lavish, sei tutti noi!

UTFG

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *lavish wrote:*   

> In un improbabile man emerge 

 bestemmie e maledizioni in 8 lingue (italiano, napoletano, sardo, tedesco, francese, inglese, latino e spagnolo) con impegno per  aramaico, klingon e russo che devo sempre imparare prima o poi.

ma da quando?

E dire che per fare una cosa del genere mi ero andato a spulciare i sorgenti di emerge...

Porca la miseriaccia ladra etc. etc.

ed ad un certo esponente dell'odiata genia dei docenti: puerile tentativo di rivalsa, certo non inatteso vista la bassezza che vi contraddistingue quando presi in fallo. A parte il fatto che dovrebbe essere RTFM piuttosto che UTFG, anche io ho la memoria molto lunga.

----------

## Luc484

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Non hai fatto proprio una cosa carina...
> 
> Consiglio di usare il livecd... una soluzione per mantenere il sistema pulito potrebbe essere quella di avviare da live, montare la tua / ed emergere python in questo modo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mmh... allora, questa mi pare una soluzione elegante per un danno proprio maldestro... purtroppo la prima ed ultima installazione di Gentoo risale penso a 5 anni fa, quindi non ricordo neanche più cosa sia un livecd.

Ho avviato il livecd, ho montato in /mnt/gentoo la root. Poi con uno sforzo quasi eroico ho collegato tramite pppoe ed ho dato il comando che mi hai consigliato. Purtroppo mi dice che non esistono ebuilds per soddisfare python. Probabilmente perché il tree è vuoto? Ho provato a dare un sync, ma mi dice che lo spazio non è sufficiente. Allora ho provato, in uno slancio di pazzia, a symlinkare ma non ha funzionato. Che posso fare?

Grazie mille per l'aiuto ragazzi!

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ma come è possibile confondere -a con --unmerge ???

 

Tu questo ti domandi?? Io mi domando come abbia fatto ad attendere tutto il countdown senza rendermi conto di essere fuori di testa... e adesso mi perdo il pomeriggio...Last edited by Luc484 on Fri Apr 04, 2008 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Non hai fatto proprio una cosa carina...
> 
> Consiglio di usare il livecd... una soluzione per mantenere il sistema pulito potrebbe essere quella di avviare da live, montare la tua / ed emergere python in questo modo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

dopo aver montato /mnt/gentoo nella partizione dove hai / , devi fare il chroot , dopo di che dai emerge python,  ci dice che non hai spazio perchè non hai dato cd /mnt/gentoo dopo ave montato la partizione di / .

ciauz

----------

## Luc484

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> dopo aver montato /mnt/gentoo nella partizione dove hai / , devi fare il chroot , dopo di che dai emerge python,  ci dice che non hai spazio perchè non hai dato cd /mnt/gentoo dopo ave montato la partizione di / .
> 
> ciauz

 

mmh... ma se io faccio così non mi ritrovo a chiamare emerge sulla mia root che si chiama python sempre della mia root non trovandolo?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   dopo aver montato /mnt/gentoo nella partizione dove hai / , devi fare il chroot , dopo di che dai emerge python,  ci dice che non hai spazio perchè non hai dato cd /mnt/gentoo dopo ave montato la partizione di / .
> 
> ciauz 
> 
> mmh... ma se io faccio così non mi ritrovo a chiamare emerge sulla mia root che si chiama python sempre della mia root non trovandolo?

 

per evitare ciò non fare il chroot, e dovresti risolvere tutto. 

nb:ti ricordo il comando postato prima da Lavish.

ciao

----------

## Luc484

Si, ma in questo modo mi appare il messaggio che mi dice che non ci sono ebuilds per soddisfare python.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Si, ma in questo modo mi appare il messaggio che mi dice che non ci sono ebuilds per soddisfare python.

 

Se provi una live di Sabayon che usa portage come Gentoo?

----------

## Luc484

Boh, provo a scaricarlo... e poi devo usare lo stesso comando che mi ha consigliato prima lavish?

----------

## djinnZ

Dunque se ho capito bene:

avvii da live-cd (qualsiasi) e monti la tua bella struttura di root in /mnt/gentoo

mount --bind /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage /usr/portage e ti monti /var/tmp/portage da qualche parte o compili in ram se puoi

lanci un emerge --metadata ed a quel punto lanci

ROOT=/... emerge -O1 =categoria/pacchetto-versione

Non ti conviene poggiarti sul portage di sabayon perchè potrebbe essere datato ed il livecd non ha portage installato. Per evitare problemi di versione è meglio se usi il portage della tua installazione.

Qualcuno mi sa spiegare piuttosto come usare entrambe le variabili? L'ultima volta non ha funzionato per niente. (e continuo nelle stramaledizioni per aver perso tempo a capire come funziona quella che credevo una cosa non documentata, accidenti doppio e triplo accidenti, come mi sento cretino... accidenti, doppio e triplo accidenti)

----------

## Luc484

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Dunque se ho capito bene:
> 
> avvii da live-cd (qualsiasi) e monti la tua bella struttura di root in /mnt/gentoo
> 
> mount --bind /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage /usr/portage e ti monti /var/tmp/portage da qualche parte o compili in ram se puoi
> ...

 

mmh... adesso ottengo:

```
Failed to open fle: '/mnt/livecd/usr/livecd/db/pkg/gnome-base/gnome-common-2.12.0/SLOT.4982'

Read-only file system!
```

Ho tagliato un attimo l'output ma mi pare che la parte importante fosse questa. Qualche idea del perché?

----------

## djinnZ

Perché portage pretende di avere il database dei pacchetti scrivibile, l'unica soluzione che mi viene a mente è copiarlo da qualche parte (stai molto attento perché se cancelli /var/db/pkg è andato in gloria l'intero sistema, e non pensare neanche lontanamente di usare quello dell'installazione su HD).

----------

## Luc484

Ma si può dire a portage che il database sta altrove?

E se io semplicemente spostassi i file di python dal livecd all'HD? Mi pare che ci sia il parametro belong che mi permette di conoscere esattamente i file no? L'architettura è la stessa. Potrebbe funzionare?

E se invece ancora linkassi python a quello del livecd? Che dite?

----------

## djinnZ

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Ma si può dire a portage che il database sta altrove?

 In realtà avevo iniziato a guardare dentro emerge proprio per cercare un modo pulito per togliere db/pkg dalla stradannata /var quindi ti dico no, non puoi.

Come ti ho detto non devi usare il database dell'HD ma quello del live-cd che è in sola lettura, questo è il problema.

un semplice rsync -r /var/db/pkg /mnt/gento/vattelappesca ; mount --bind /mnt/gento/vattelappesca /var/db/pkg è così problematico?

Puoi anche usare sabayon live, la cosa importante è non usare il portage di sabayon ma quello che tu hai in uso sull'HD di destinazione.

Non fare stranezze o ti crei il pacchetto binario di python dal livecd o da uno stage3 e te lo estrai manualmente o tramite ebuild (ma non dovrebbe funzionare) sul tuo disco o usi il sistema di cui sopra.

----------

## Luc484

Tutto risolto con questo sistema. Grazie mille!

----------

